# Will Hopper on a 500+ dish w/2nd dish input work?



## l'Aucherie (May 8, 2010)

I would like to set up a Hopper on a Dish 500+ for 110/118.7/119 with second dish using a DPP LNB for 72.7 (obstruction problems with 129). This would normally be done using a DPP44 switch. It looks to me that in addition to the DPP44, you need to connect a solo note between the switch and the Hopper. Is this correct? Also, given that 72.7 carries many of the SD channels available on 110/119 (and maybe even a few of the HD) will this mess up the channel guide? Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

l'Aucherie;3050406 said:


> I would like to set up a Hopper on a Dish 500+ for 110/118.7/119 with second dish using a DPP LNB for 72.7 (obstruction problems with 129). This would normally be done using a DPP44 switch. It looks to me that in addition to the DPP44, you need to connect a solo note between the switch and the Hopper. Is this correct? Also, given that 72.7 carries many of the SD channels available on 110/119 (and maybe even a few of the HD) will this mess up the channel guide? Thanks in advance for replies.


The node can be fed off of the DPP44 ... Hoppers are only fed from a node so you will need one regardless of how the node is fed.

The channel conflicts may or may not be a problem. There are HD channels on 110 and 119 that are also on 72.7 as well as the SD channels on 72.7 that are also on 110 and 119. I don't believe anyone has been able to prove a preference in the receiver for one set over the other ... it seems random. It isn't an issue as long as all satellites in your system are received strongly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just technical: using DPP outputs (from LNBF or DPP44/33) would allow h2k use only two tuners from three.


----------



## l'Aucherie (May 8, 2010)

James Long said:


> The node can be fed off of the DPP44 ... Hoppers are only fed from a node so you will need one regardless of how the node is fed.
> 
> The channel conflicts may or may not be a problem. There are HD channels on 110 and 119 that are also on 72.7 as well as the SD channels on 72.7 that are also on 110 and 119. I don't believe anyone has been able to prove a preference in the receiver for one set over the other ... it seems random. It isn't an issue as long as all satellites in your system are received strongly.


Do you know if these conflicts would show up as the channels being listed multiple times?



P Smith said:


> Just technical: using DPP outputs (from LNBF or DPP44/33) would allow h2k use only two tuners from three.


Why only 2 tuners which implies that only a 1000.4 dish with the solo node will give you full hopper functionality? If this is the case, would a 1000 western arc dish with no signal to the 129 LNB and a 72.7 dish with a DPP LNB hooked to the 4th sat input work. The 1000.4 LNB assembly would be connected to the Hopper via a solo node only (i.e no DPP44).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean without Solo node. Just direct cable to h2k. Three h2k's tuners need DPX signaling (three ranges over one cable) what only Solo (or Duo) could provide.
The 1000.4 LNB assembly has internal DPP switch. And Solo need two cables from DPP source.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

If you already have a DPP44 switch there's no harm in using it as you described, two DPP inputs from the switch to the solo node, one DPX line to Hopper. If you don't have the switch, consider the (relatively) new DPP500+ integrated LNB/switch: 








500+ INT
Use the LNBF in port for the 72.7 wing dish, two cables to solo node will somewhat reduce clutter and potential failure points. Good luck! 
Edit: 
As far as full functionality, I don't believe 72.7 will have spot beam coverage for your HD local channels as 129 does. This would mean no PTAT if I am correct.


----------



## l'Aucherie (May 8, 2010)

Thanks WireNut for the suggestions, particularly your caution on my locals (which come from 110 (SD) and 61.5 (HD)). It looks like I will have to rethink which dishes and wing dishes I will have to use. Regardless, the advice given me in this thread has made me understand how the solo node works with and without a DPP44 which is appreciated.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

l'Aucherie;3050544 said:


> Do you know if these conflicts would show up as the channels being listed multiple times?


Each SD channel would show up once, each HD channel would show up once. You would not be able to select which SD or HD channel (which satellite source) shows up in your guide.


----------

